# Craigslist post....



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is why I hate when people at the LFS sell fish to people that they shouldn't even be selling.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/pet/1102534010.html


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Its half and half had she known she wouldve never bought it :wink: (at least i hope not...or know to trade it in when it got to large and start with a new one)


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably has a standard channel cat. Lots of LFS here in the south stock them. My advice to her would be to release it into the wild if it in fact is a channel cat since they are a local species of fish. I've done channel cats before and have one now. When they get too big I put them in one of my farm ponds.

And just for the record I would not suggest such with a species of fish that is not common here in the states. She said she is from Plano...I'm assuming Plano TX, which would be a very common area to find channel cats. I got flamed once before for suggesting to someone to release a gar fish into the wild. Where I'm from in South Louisiana gar fish are pretty dang common...I can go out and catch 100 of them in no time. To me there is no harm in releasing a native species that you can't handle...it's much better for the fish to be released into it's natural habitat rather than being pawned off to some LFS that probably will stick it into a 10-20 gallon tank until some other unknowing person who think it's cool cuz it's big buys it and brings it home and sticks it in yet another 20 gallon tank.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I think alot of people's issue with releasing native aquarium fish are aquarium born diseases that can be introduced and wild fish have no resistance to.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

srook23 said:


> Probably has a standard channel cat. Lots of LFS here in the south stock them. My advice to her would be to release it into the wild if it in fact is a channel cat since they are a local species of fish. I've done channel cats before and have one now. When they get too big I put them in one of my farm ponds.
> 
> And just for the record I would not suggest such with a species of fish that is not common here in the states. She said she is from Plano...I'm assuming Plano TX, which would be a very common area to find channel cats. I got flamed once before for suggesting to someone to release a gar fish into the wild. Where I'm from in South Louisiana gar fish are pretty dang common...I can go out and catch 100 of them in no time. To me there is no harm in releasing a native species that you can't handle...it's much better for the fish to be released into it's natural habitat rather than being pawned off to some LFS that probably will stick it into a 10-20 gallon tank until some other unknowing person who think it's cool cuz it's big buys it and brings it home and sticks it in yet another 20 gallon tank.


There are laws in place making this illegal. check local areas but mostly any captive raised fish are illegal to be placed in the wild unless by a approved breeder say for re-stocking lakes and rivers with native fish.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Certain fish just shouldn't be stocked:

Redtailed Catfish
Pacus
Iridescent Sharks
Tin Foil Barbs

They should be available by special order only.

Mike


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

cevvin said:


> srook23 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably has a standard channel cat. Lots of LFS here in the south stock them. My advice to her would be to release it into the wild if it in fact is a channel cat since they are a local species of fish. I've done channel cats before and have one now. When they get too big I put them in one of my farm ponds.
> ...


IDK, I've released fish into MY ponds before. I have several ponds and I keep catfish from time to time in my tanks and when they get too big I just release them. Never had problems doing that. Can't anyone say anything about what I'm putting in my own pond so I'm straight.


----------



## AltechLansing (Oct 4, 2008)

You should not release any species raised in a hobbyist tank into the wild. As it may have diseases or parasites of some sort that can potentially wipe out or decimate species of animals.


----------

